
The Rare Disease Search Engine That Outperforms Google - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/512606/the-rare-disease-search-engine-that-outperforms-google/#.UUcEWTTfZe8.hackernews
======
bockris
I guess I'm not surprised that a purpose built search engine built over a
curated database outperforms a generic search engine using a completely
unstructured and dynamic dataset.

